# hello from a new member



## maggiebaby (Jan 12, 2004)

Hello, everyone:

I'm a new member. I have a one-year-old cat named Maggie. She is very active and fun. I love her very much.
Here is a picture:


----------



## eurocat (Jan 10, 2004)

she's beautiful maggiebaby  whats that thing that she's...um..."attacking"?


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Welcome to the Forum. I love the picture in motion of Maggie


----------



## RayOfAsh (Sep 22, 2003)

Hi, go say meow.


----------



## Exiva (Jan 13, 2004)

Beautiful cat is very cute picture. How did you do that? >>>>>


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

*Hello from a new member*

What a fantastic picture. I wish I could do that. Post pictures that is, not madly scratch things :lol: 
Seashell


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum and your cat looks ready to scratch and play! Your picture is very cool, how did you do your moving pic like that? :wink:


----------



## kristi (Sep 19, 2003)

Welcome! That is one cool pic!


----------

